# Poaching



## skunksalot (May 12, 2013)

Hunting and gathering is ILLEGAL in county forest preserves statewide


----------



## skunksalot (May 12, 2013)

Its not illegal in ALL county preserves but many. Just a reminder to practice responsible conservation.


----------



## king bolete (May 7, 2013)

You got it man


----------



## shroomdonger (Apr 15, 2013)

Sounds good to me, dude!


----------

